# Busted Cherry on new boat



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

So dad and me set off this morning for our first real trip on our new 21 ft center console ready to catch some fish. Got all the takle, thanks Hat but with went with the Okuma convector combos, they just felt better to me. Anyways put in at Pax Naval base and headed towards the bay. Now the weatherman was calling for 1 to 2 ft swells. Well let me tell you it was more like 4's and maybe even some 5's in the rips at the mouth of the Pax. So we decided to head back up the river and bottom fish. Slammed the croaker on squid near Solomons Navy Rec center and then started practicing trolling. Remember guys weve been bank fisherman for 20 years this is all new to us. Anyways seemed to get the hang of it with 4 lines out but werent marking any big fish so we said what the hell lets run back to the bay and see how she looks. Clamed down alot 1 to 2 like expected. Headed north along the cliffs and thats when I spotted the birds going ape S#($!!!
So we gun it to the edge of the school in between the impoundment nets about 1 mile south of the gas docks and man are there not rocks breaking everywhere. Had to get the hang og staying with them on the outside as not to disturb them. Anyways rigged my dad up with a small hopkins and on his first 3 casts he had 2 fish. Both 17, tried to strech but wouldnt cut it. So now I get on the bow and pull in 5 more all short of 18 but none under 14 fun on real light tackle. After 30 minutes of this dad keeps yelling theres bigger ones underneath so I say what the hell lets troll through them and see if we cant pick up some keepers. Mind you this is the first fishing trip on this new boat. So I set out 2 spoons and a tandem bucktail setup and get rolling. 5 minutes later wham silver spoon is taking out line, thinking its a big one and Dad just shelled out the money for the boat I tell him to take it. So he rears back and sets the hook thats when I realized the drag wasnt set just right, rookie mistake, remember though this is new to us. Anyways lands the fish wasnt quite as big as what the hit sounded like. Anthor one right at 17 and a half. While Im letting the line out on the first catch of the boat trolling my other spoon rod goes down.This ones mine, Fight her in and shes just over 18 buy maybe a 1/4 inch. We decide to let her live anthor day. At that point it was 7:30 and we dont have docking lights yet, any suggestions would be appreciated and we boogie back in. So we broke our new boats cherry real good and had a blast. It sure is different from a boat, especially when its youre own. We still need some practice and fine tuning on the tackle but hopefully we can start pimpin rides soon and all yall ho's can come aboard. Honestly if we have extra room the guys I know on here will get invites. Just let Dad and me work out a few more kinks and will be ready to put people on fish. On those docking lights, I guess what Im really looking for is T-Top lights for the front and rear. Something for night fishin and everything, you guys know what Im talking about. We had the dealership run the wires so all we need is the lights.Any thoughts? Well untill next friday when we go at it again, tight lines to all and to all a good night.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

BJ,

Nice report....now if you would answer your phone we could hook up sometime.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Congrats on the*

popped cherry!  Theres nothing wrong with the Convectors Brian. If you got the line counters? They really work well, takes the guess work on your spread away! ....Tightlines

Yeah, answer your phone sometime!


----------

